# pancreatic insufficiency



## fieryvelvet2000 (Dec 19, 2015)

It all started 2 years ago when i was diagnosed with cancer of the oesophagus and I had an oesophagectomy. This past year I have had a lot of hypos and stomach pains. In September I had an emergency admission to hospital with vomiting and stomach pains and after a ct scan they found my colon had herniated into my chest. After 13 weeks of diarreah I had a fecal elastate test and they found the pancreatic insufficiency and have started to take Creon, started at 10000 but have had it upped to 25000. I also had a glucose intolerance test and I have reactive hypoglycemia so I have a lot to get my head round at the moment. I have lost 2 stone in weight over the past 2 years and now I have to watch the carb and sugar intake and deal with the fat/enzyme problem I don't know if i'll ever gain it back. I had my paraesophageal hernia repaired on 1st December and I am healing well although I have a jejunostomy feeding tube at the moment.
I came on here, even though I don't have diabetes, to see if I could glean any useful knowledge. My main problem at the moment is getting the dose of creon right with snacks and meals.
Sorry for the long post.
Nett


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 19, 2015)

Gosh! You have been through the mill. I'm sorry you are going through all this.

I'm no help at all with Ron. Hopefully someone will be along soon who can xx


----------



## Redkite (Dec 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum .  Sounds like you have a lot to contend with - I know we have a couple of forum members who have had their pancreas removed, so may be able to help you with the creon issues.  Hopefully they'll be along soon....


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 20, 2015)

You cant take too much Creon! I currently take at least 8 x 25000 with everything and sometimes up to 12  Having said that I've had steatorrhoea (diarrhoea beyond belief!) since I had my op 4.5 years ago, but my innards have learned new habits.

It amazes me how our bodies cope


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 20, 2015)

I am always eating (which makes managing diabetes interesting ) in order to keep my weight up. It's all quite a conundrum - to which the answer, in my experience, varies from day to day.


----------



## khskel (Dec 20, 2015)

I currently take 3 Creon 25000 with meals and 2 with snacks. That seems to be working for me. I haven't had any bits removed but my pancreas is atrophied. My weight is currently fairly stable.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 20, 2015)

As pottersusan says, you can't overdose on Creon. I'm afraid it's a matter of trial and error. I have had most of my pancreas removed and the remainder is atrophied, I also have gastric dumping syndrome. I can take up to 12 10k Creon per meal more with fatty food. I find avoiding refined carbs helps as well. Hope this helps, sounds like you have a lot to contend with.


----------

